

The Art of the Selfless: Better Habits for Better Developed Applications - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/technology/the-art-of-the-selfless

======
pyardley
Being the salesman personality I already know why we need your skills. Even
better to know one personally that says it perfectly how we mesh to compliment
one another and why we need each other.

